# Hannahatchee Creek WMA Help?



## Baseballfan2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am going to hunt Hannahatchee Creek WMA this weekend. Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I should hunt? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Oct 13, 2010)

also ways had pretty good luck on the power lines close to the cross roads.


----------



## Baseballfan2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

tdc4dade4 said:


> also ways had pretty good luck on the power lines close to the cross roads.



Where exactly is that at? Im not very familiar with that WMA?


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Oct 14, 2010)

when you enter the wma just stay on the main road when u get to th cross roads power lines on left couple 100 yards back


----------



## Baseballfan2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok thanks. I appreciate it!


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 14, 2010)

That place gets lots of pressure, so the farther you get from the roads, the less people you will see, and there will be more game.Problem is, if you get a deer or a hog, you better be in shape when you drag him out.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 15, 2010)

See my note in this thread regarding an area east of the shooting range...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=582537


----------

